# Is this a standard poodle?



## SingingSwallow (Sep 23, 2011)

Hi there, so I came across a local ad for a white standard poodle male adult. The ad said he is 14 months old and a purebred standard poodle but cannot come with papers. I'm still really interested, but having little experience in standard poodles I cannot tell if this is actually a purebred standard poodle or not! Assuming the pictures are up to date, the poodle looks very small for an adult? (Maybe closer to a large miniature poodle than a standard?)
Could also be that the poodle hasn't finished growing, either way I have no idea and would like the get the opinion of some experienced Standard Poodle owners. I will attach pictures from the ad below. (I was basing the poodles height on the second picture where it doesn't even come up to her 6 year old child's waist.)
What do you all think?
Any advice would be really appreciated


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

The first one looks like a puppy still, has that fluffy soft coat, though its hard to tell with his face being fuzzy.


----------



## SingingSwallow (Sep 23, 2011)

Yes fluffy, I know exactly what you are saying!


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

I think he definitely looks like a poodle... but I have to ask, are you considering _buying_ this dog? If so, I would never purchase a spoo from an ad like that. If you want to purchase a spoo, do your research and get one from a good breeder that can assure you good health and temperament. What you get with "no papers" is no reassurance as to whether or not the parents were healthy dogs, you have no idea where he came from or what the history on him is. He could be coming for a BYB or worse, a puppy mill. He could come from a line of poodles with hip problems or other disorders. 

Now, if this is a re-home or a rescue, then it is pretty normal that you wouldn't get papers with him. It can't hurt to contact the folks and ask to meet him in person to see if you hit it off or not. 

If you don't care about papers and would prefer an adult dog to a puppy, then I would suggest you finding a poodle rescue near you (depending on where you are located, you can get some good suggestions on this forum) and contacting them about rescuing a spoo. My Nova (the parti in my avatar and signature) was a rescue! And though she didn't come with papers, I do know that she is purebred. Lots of breeders periodically have adults available for re-home as well. If you want a puppy, you need to do a lot of research and pick a responsible breeder that does health testing, temperament testing, and in some manner proves their dogs to be worth reproducing.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

He looks like a poodle although he hasn't been groomed.  Not being groomed is kind of a big deal for a poodle and starting when they're older is difficult for the dog, but doable. The pictures look like he was a young puppy. Sookster made some excellent points, but he is a cute puppy. If he has been loved and this is a rehome, it could be a diamond in the rough. You should go meet him. 

A standard poodle in the US is anything over 15 inches tall. Standard poodles vary from oversized miniatures to mini-great dane size! Size variation is enormous. Just take a look at Sooksters two standards. Mine will be small at 22 inches. Most are 22-27 inches, still a large variation. The US has medium poodles, too, but they are called standards and are registered as standards (Europe has them separated). This may be a medium poodle. Call them up and ask for the measurement at the shoulder. 

I think he is worth checking out more. Ask why he has no papers. If the pictures are up to date he is small. I would call him a Moyen or Klein poodle (about 15-21 inches). He could be a real gem. He has a sweet face.


----------



## SingingSwallow (Sep 23, 2011)

Thank you Sookster, that was an informative and insightful post.

Outwest I tend to agree with what you said, now that I've spoken to the owner via phone let me explain the situation a little better. It's really kind of sad but the owner is dying, she was diagnosed with terminal cancer only a month ago.

When she got this puppy she had no idea she was even sick, she's really heart broken to part with him (she described him as her best buddy to me over the phone) but she says she'd rather he go to a good home now or a breed specific rescue while she can secure it than the shelter or something worse after her death. 
He is neutered, crate trained, house trained and well socialized etc. She isn't asking any adoption fee for him, just a house check and a promise that her daughter (who is 6) can still visit him from time to time. I arranged to go and see him on Sunday, i'll let you all know what happens!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Good luck checking him out. If you like him, you could ask for a one week trial period. It will take him a couple of days to not feel stressed out, a couple days after that to start feeling comfortable and a few days later to get to know you. The nice thing about dogs is unlike people, they live in the moment. They are capable of loving someone new with a full heart after a short adjustment period. 

Did you ask how big he was?


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

What a heartbreaking situation  I admire her for making the effort to find him a good home. It definitely can't hurt to go and meet him. And let me tell you, even if he is on the small side, that size is so much fun! My 22 inch female is a little spitfire, so athletic and strong without all the bulk. She's big enough to feel like a "large" dog, but small enough to cuddle in my lap if I want her to. She only weighs 35lb or so. 

Good luck meeting him, and let us all know how it goes!


----------



## Spoome (Sep 5, 2011)

I am going to jump in here. I only rescue and even though you don't know exactly what you are getting, you are rescuing and giving the dog an opportunity for a good life. He will be lucky to have the opportunity at a good life and you will be rewarded with a loving devoted family member. From a person that has done many a rescue, it has always been worth it. Sometimes the investment can be a little pricey with more vet visits or something. I feel since you are not paying for the rescue you could feel okay spending a little to have a vet check him out, just to be sure you are not setting yourself up for high medical bills and heart ache in the near future. Good luck, he sounds like a true diamond in the rough.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

So, heartbreaking all around. I really feel for the 6 year old daughter. How devasting for the whole family. Not only will her mom die but her dog will be gone as well. I hope you do take the dog & I hope you do go see the little girl & the mom while she is still alive. Whether purebreed or not IF it is a good match then go for it. If not then spread the word of a dog in need.


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

Heartbreaking. Please go see him and keep us posted! I'm all for rescue, by the way, I have 2


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

The puppy looks adorable. I really love the smaller standards. 

In my area, it is very difficult to find a rescue poodle that is young and does not have health or behavior issues. This looks like a very adoptable dog. I wouldn't be surprised if people were lining up to provide the dog with a new home. 

Even though everything sounds great and probably is great, I think you should ask questions to try to understand if there are any behavior or health problems. I live in an area where lots of people are big believers in rescuing and I have adopted two adult poodles myself. Unfortunately, a fair number of rescues do come with behavior problems. Given this owner's very sad circumstances, it does not sound likely that that will be a problem here, but I would still ask about health and behavior issues (has he ever bitten anyone? barking? separation anxiety? aggression? fears?). Also, where did the dog come from? Any medical issues? Can you get the vet records if you decide to take the dog? How much exercise does the dog need/get? 

I have adopted two adult spoos and have been absolutely delighted with them. I got my first poodle when she was 6 and she died earlier this year at the age of almost 15. A very sweet girl and my devoted companion. My boy Bob joined my family when he was 4 and he is 11 now. He is a great dog, very different from Sophie. Funny boy. His previous owner didn't like him much but I adore him. 

If you have any doubts about the dog, I think it is very reasonable to ask for a trial period of whatever you are comfortable with. Also fine to just take the dog if you are confident that he is the guy for you.

Best wishes to you as you meet the the owner and the dog. I am so glad that the owner is taking steps to place her dog in a good home. I can't begin to imagine what she is going through. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## SingingSwallow (Sep 23, 2011)

UPDATE: This poodle will not be mine unfortunately  Pepper was right! People were lining up to adopt him! I spoke to the owner today, and luckily though it seems she has planned him a better future, he is going off to be trained as a service dog for individuals with extreme peanut allergies. Apparently is a rigorous training program but they think he may be able to do it.
I'm sad obviously, but at the same time I'm happy that his future is secured in something that will be fulfilling for him.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Sorry to hear that it didn't work out. If it were my dog, I think I'd rather place him in a nice home instead of sending him off to peanut school (but I can understand the appeal of donating him to a good cause). 

If timing is not critical for you, you might want to let them know that you would be interested if the dog flunks out of the peanut training. I've heard that not all dogs pass the training to be assistance dogs but they can still be fine pets (but I don't know much about this). 

Another possibility if you are looking for a nice adult dog is to see if any breeders are retiring their breeder dogs. My girl Sophie was a breeding bitch. I got her when she was 6 1/2 and had her for more than 8 very happy years.

Best of luck to you.


----------

